

The Genius of the Tinkerer - mgdiaz
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703989304575503730101860838.html?mod=WSJ_Books_LS_Books_2#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
vsingh
He gave a TED talk recently which covers these ideas:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/steven_johnson_where_good_ideas_com...](http://www.ted.com/talks/steven_johnson_where_good_ideas_come_from.html)

------
sublemonic
> _The adjacent possible is a kind of shadow future, hovering on the edges of
> the present state of things, a map of all the ways in which the present can
> reinvent itself._

What a beautiful thought for the entrepreneur in all of us.

------
J3L2404
I wish I could upvote this article twenty times. The references to evolution
are telling and echo the sentiment of open source projects. This article may
have convinced me to start a local programming group. Adjacent
possibilities...I'll be stewing on that for a long while.

~~~
calibraxis
I think you'll definitely like James Burke's old BBC series "Connections",
available on youtube. <http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesBurkeWeb>

